# Sniffing pain killers



## shadau (Mar 21, 2009)

What happens if you crush up painkillers and sniff em? xD
just out of curiosity ;P


----------



## skiskate (Mar 21, 2009)

Probably nothing if there just Tylenol or something, but your welcome to find out and tell me.


----------



## hurris (Mar 21, 2009)

it depends on what type of pain killer it is. first, i'll give you a little background on pain killers.

pain killers are also called opiates or opiods. they come from poppy. that's enough background.

snorting ___:

tylenol: don't do it. the active "pain killing" ingredient in tylenol is ace, which will burn your nose, and will give you a burning drip in the back of your throat. it will do absolutely nothing, tylenol isn't even an opiate.

vicodin/percocet: there really isn't any point in snorting vicodin, you might as well just pop it instead, because snorting it doesn't give you any extra effects. the active ingredient in vicodin is hydrocodone, often called "hydros" for short. the active ingredient in percocet, or "percs" is oxycodone. oxycodone IS different from oxycontin.

oxycontin: also called OC, or oxy. if you get oxy, the second most popular way of taking it is by snorting (also called "railing") it. be very careful with oxycontin, as it is much, much stronger than hydros and percs. if you do a full 80mg OC with no tolerence, you *will* OD, but you won't necessarily die.


you could also plug your opiates, instead of taking them or snorting them.


these are the most popular opiates that are on the street, or that you could get in high school. i'm just assuming you are in high school, if i'm wrong don't be offended. 
obviously there are many more opiates that are much stronger, but i'm going under the assumption that if you have access to those, then you probably know whether or not you should snort them.


----------



## shadau (Mar 21, 2009)

hurris said:


> it depends on what type of pain killer it is. first, i'll give you a little background on pain killers.
> 
> pain killers are also called opiates or opiods. they come from poppy. that's enough background.
> 
> ...



lol thanks for the info
although i have no intention of snorting pain killers xD
i was just curious as to what would happen ;P
and nah im not in high school although i wish i still was


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 21, 2009)

It'll taste like shit and can possibly burn like hell, most of the time it tastes like chemicals...


----------



## shepj (Mar 22, 2009)

some painkillers have a really high bioavailability intranasal (snorted) and some are higher orally. google the drug you have, e.g morphine and then bioavailability, it will return percentages. If you want to know how well it will work snorted do this:

google:
Morphine intranasal bioavailability
compare the results with:
Morphine oral bioavailability

^ works for all drugs, morphine was just my example.


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm.... Have to good friends that can't go a day without. So when it comes to sniffing things up tha nose. Not a good habbit to start.


----------

